# Tiny Puppies - Litter Box vs Pee pads



## chowder

My new puppy is coming litter box trained. This is my first time with a really small puppy in a very very very (very) long time and the first time that one is coming litter box trained. So, before I order the cute little litter box and puppy litter, has anyone ever had a litter box trained puppy? Is it easier then pee pads and one of those new fancy holders they sell? I can change him over to pee pads if that is easier then litter. 

Of course, he will still be trained to go outside, but at 8 weeks he will have to go out very often and as long as he is already litter box trained I plan on keeping it available for him to use at night and when I have to leave him alone (heaven forbid!). 

I ordered a puppy playpen today so he can be safe from the big dogs! It pops up and came in blue and is indoor / outdoor! These things weren't even invented when I brought Chelsy home 15 years ago! 

Next thing you know, I'll be buying clothes for the little beastie! :biggrin:


----------



## twoisplenty

Why would anyone encourage their puppy to go to the bathroom inside?? I find this only makes house training more confusing and difficult. I dont care what size the puppy is, it needs to learn that the only place it should go to the bathroom is outside.


----------



## Maxy24

I would stick with whatever the breeder is using, if you switch it's possible he'll need to be entirely retrained to it, and if that's the case you might as well just teach him to go outside only. If you do go with pads though I recommend getting a pad holder so that the boundary between floor and pad is very clear.


----------



## lauren43

I have to agree with twoisplenty you can train any dog to go outside regardless of size. If you want him to poop in a litter box for the rest of his life that it of course your decision, some people find it easier especially in the winter months when some little dogs don't like to go out. Tess my parents dog was never pad or litter box trained and she never has accidents in the house (unless she's mad, yes this little dog does seek revenge but thats rare)...

So I guess it's up to you. I personally wouldn't use pee pads or a litter box for my dogs.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

We litter box trained Brody along with being trained to go outside, was wonderful for when he was tiny, way better then pad training, IMO.


----------



## xellil

I have no idea what to do but.... I am very excited for you. It's not long now!


----------



## xchairity_casex

my sister attempted to litter box train her poodle, well she elarned to go in the litter box alright, and is now 3 years old is having major problems going outside to go potty and is constantly peeing and pooping in the house.

i agree that litter box training is a waste and confusing.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

If you can teach the pup to go outside AND use a litterbox then I say go for it!

My cousins have toy poodles and they are all trained to go outside or in their litterbox. Their dogs aren't confused about where to go to the bathroom.

For anyone living in this area I can see how litterbox training would be a huge advantage. For nine months out of the years I have to push Dude off of our porch so he will go outside and pee in the rain.He would LOVE to have a collie sized litterbox! hahaha


----------



## Sprocket

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> If you can teach the pup to go outside AND use a litterbox then I say go for it!
> 
> My cousins have toy poodles and they are all trained to go outside or in their litterbox. Their dogs aren't confused about where to go to the bathroom.
> 
> For anyone living in this area I can see how litterbox training would be a huge advantage. For nine months out of the years I have to push Dude off of our porch so he will go outside and pee in the rain.He would LOVE to have a collie sized litterbox! hahaha


Maybe you could train him to have REALLY good aim and just use a regular size box! :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket

I think it is personal preference. If you want the dog to do both, then I am sure you will persevere until he gets it right. 

I can see how litter box training would be cost effective and probably less chance of a spill over. 

Good luck! I'd love to see a video of it!


----------

